# Food Grade Lube



## lucas (22/1/06)

I've heard that you can use food grade lubricant on the o-ring of your fermenter to obtain a better seal. (my seal has been a bit crap since day 1). where does one buy such a lubricant, and what are the names of some products?

-lucas


----------



## dicko (22/1/06)

lucas said:


> I've heard that you can use food grade lubricant on the o-ring of your fermenter to obtain a better seal. (my seal has been a bit crap since day 1). where does one buy such a lubricant, and what are the names of some products?
> 
> -lucas
> [post="104073"][/post]​



Hi Lucas,
I use Armour All spray on my fermenter lid rubber o rings and it preserves the rubber and helps reduce friction when tightening the lid.
You will need to make sure that the top of the fermenter sealing surface is smooth and does not have lumps from the joins in the molding process used in manufacture.
If you feel some raised part at the join of the molding just get a very sharp knife and shave the raised bit off.
FWIW I got some food grade lubricant from Brewers Discount but I only use it on my keg posts.
Cheers


----------



## Batz (22/1/06)

This topic has been covered may times , do a search

Most say KY jelly works best , as long as you don't mind buying it  
Just tell the check-out chick you want to rub it on you 'O' ring :blink: 

Batz


----------



## mika (22/1/06)

Vege Oil :super:


----------



## Ross (22/1/06)

Batz said:


> Just tell the check-out chick you want to rub it on you 'O' ring :blink:
> Batz
> [post="104076"][/post]​



 ...


----------



## tangent (22/1/06)

tell her you've got a dry and itchy foofer valve and need to lubricate it.....then ask for her phone number 

edit - make sure she doesn't try to sell you this :
View attachment 5652


FWIW, i've never needed to lube my fermenter lids, i just tighten enough to see a continuous black o-ring contact line (love those modern clear lids), and that'll do nicely. Never had a serious problem getting lids off.


----------



## Mr Bond (22/1/06)

tangent said:


> tell her you've got a dry and itchy foofer valve and need to lubricate it.....then ask for her phone number
> [post="104080"][/post]​



Or tell you need the big Thumbs Up  

I love peurile hijack :lol:


----------



## MHB (22/1/06)

Any Hardware store should have a Fixatap board, with lots of parts for repairing taps and toilets etc; on it you should find Tap Lubricant. This is a food safe odourless, flavourless lubricant that works well on all your gear, fermenter O-rings and keg fittings.
My tube is a couple of years old, a few dollars well spent.

KY is water soluble, I prefer to keep it out of my beer.

MHB


----------



## tangent (22/1/06)

is it oil based or silicon based?


----------



## MHB (23/1/06)

Mineral oil based I believe, the silicone products tend to be a lot more expensive.
Silicone is required for extreme conditions i.e. very cold (-50C), very hot (150+ C) and high vacuum or pressure.
Not youre general brewing conditions.
I have a tube of silicone high vacuum grease that I acquired back when I was studying chemistry, the problem is getting it off things, it is immune to all the solvents I can find and no matter how much you wipe, all you do is spread it around. Pain in the ass.

There are other silicone lubes available that would probably be a lot easer to use, however the one I mentioned is the same as one used in beer taps and by beer plumbers. Its relatively inexpensive and does a good job.

MHB


----------



## fifteenbeerslater (23/1/06)

The company that manufactures 'CRC' also manufacture a product called 'Silicon' it is in an aerosol can and doubles as a muilti-use lubricant.
Cheers :beer:


----------



## lucas (23/1/06)

thanks guys, ill defintely be getting some of the tap lubricant next time im at the hardware store


----------

